# Leupold Custom Shop Reticle Question



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I am looking for a scope to put on top of my new Weatherby 300 WBY mag. I want to put a Leupold VX-3L 4.5-14X50 on top of it. I was looking over their custom shop options on their web site and I saw that they offer to do a custom bullet drop reticle based on your caliber and load specifics. Has anyone bought a scope with this option and if so are you happy with it. I was originally set on the Boone and Crockett reticle preferably lighted but I like the idea of having something more specific. Price wise it seems like a steal as it only added $35 to the cost of the scope if I remember correctly.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

Think about it a minute how many different loads will you shoot and will each one have the same drop, and what if you want to change from light loads for deer to heavy loads for moose or whatever. IMO bullet drop reticules are a gimmick and cant be very accurate over all loads. Youll be better off having the custom shop put wind age and elevation knobs on. Then shoot your loads at the required yardages and record this information, I just make a simple table on a small card and laminate the card and tape it to the side of the stock for reference. i.e. drop 300 yd, 4 clicks /325 yd, 5clicks and wind age 5mph 2 clicks, 10mph 4 clicks. You get the idea. Besides what if you decide to switch that scope to a different rifle? Youll need to send it back to the custom shop.
I have the same scope your talking about on my 300WSM , I sent mine back to the factory to have the WnE knobs put on and that cost quite a bit of $, but if you order it from them it's much more resonable.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, I had the custom shop put one of those on a VXIII 3.5-10X Leupold. I really do not think it was worth the extra cost over a B&C reticle. I would not do it again.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I honestly won't be using that many different loads. I got it for the off chance of a bear and elk hunt sometime in my life. Other than that I might use if for the occasional deer hunting trip up North every few years. I figured I would go with a good all around load which I like the 180gr Nosler Partition.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

I think I would rather run turrets than a busy reticle, just me. I tried to run there B&C reticle on a VX-III 3.5x10x40 and went back to a std duplex. If the shootin is that long you have time to dial in the range and dope the wind. But I have a bud who is one hell of a shot with a Nikon BDC, he runs it like a peep.

All you can do it try it and see, might want to look at a 40mm if you are on the fence as I think the resale is better.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Be more versatile and worth while to just get a TMR and learn how to use it...


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

They also offer a CDS option for custom elevation and windage turrets through their custom shop for $90 per turret.


----------

